# XBOX 360 Blue Screen?



## watex5 (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok, so basicly I had my Xbox 360 Elite for around 2 years now, and recently Ive been having an error where the console just resets after about 20 minutes of playing it. It just turns to a blue screen and the XBox stays switched on and you can still see the green ring. Does anyone know how I can fix it? (Im not paying microsoft €89 to fix it)


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 28, 2009)

Microsoft is annoying sometimes,bring BSOD to Xbox,shame on you guys! Anyways you probally have to return before doing ghetto tricks and voiding it. lol


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 28, 2009)

It's about time....


----------



## watex5 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok, now the thing wont turn on, its just a blue screen -.-


----------



## Ducky (Sep 30, 2009)

From the creators of Microsoft 
BLUE SCREEN

Support for PC , Xbox and Xbox360!


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow no one chooses to help you, that's sad.

If it's a BLUE screen, sounds like your a/v cables are loose or messed up. Does your tv have a blue screen before turning the 360 on?


----------



## watex5 (Oct 2, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Wow no one chooses to help you, that's sad.
> 
> If it's a BLUE screen, sounds like your a/v cables are loose or messed up. Does your tv have a blue screen before turning the 360 on?


Yes, it has a blue screen before turning on and I searched for a while and it said its a GPU overheating error. I dont see how it can overheat if I can only play it for about 20 minutes before it restarts


----------



## nicholas9576 (Oct 13, 2009)

I suppose something could have have melted before hand but not enough until now, the RROD was caused by sauder being melted all over the circuits by the heat caused by lack of ventalation. There is no reason to think that didnt happen with your GPU.


----------



## Oh Really? (Oct 13, 2009)

If it has a blue screen before the 360 is even on, its not the 360's fault. Like someone said, check all your cords, specifically the video input. Also on your TV settings make sure you are on the right input. Most likely your cords are messed up. Try a different game console if you have one.


----------



## watex5 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have checked all the cords, nothing is wrong with them, its the xbox itself.


----------

